# All applicable taxes



## Chakra173

Hi! I just joined here again after watching Help We Bought a Village last weekend. I had visited the Aude, way back in 2014 and 2016 with intention to relocate there from Malta, and I am Maltese. Then, I had given up on France considering all the expontentially increasing property taxes, tax fonciere, etc. With 'new normal' experienced the last 2 years, I figured that many running B&Bs must be seriously suffering, with the destruction of tourism, and feel greatly for them. Can anyone kindly direct me to an easily understandable version of ALL APPLICABLE TAXES, for someone who is completely NEW to this. Also what are the differences (if any) if someone is living off-grid? What are still the applicable taxes? Thanks in advance for any help you can extend.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've moved you into a thread of your own - and on the main part of the forum, since it's a query about moving and getting set up in France.

I'm not sure there is any single source for "all applicable taxes" for someone moving to France from elsewhere. The French Fisc has an English language guide to the French tax system here: https://www.impots.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/media/1_metier/5_international/french_tax_system.pdf
But, it was last revised in 2016 so the rates and some of the details have changed.

Which taxes you will be subject to depends on lots of things, including just how far "off-grid" you are going, your age, your "financial resources" (i.e. what will you be living off in terms of income), etc.


----------



## EuroTrash

Chakra173 said:


> Then, I had given up on France considering all the expontentially increasing property taxes, tax fonciere, etc.


My taxe foncière hasn't increased exponentially. In fact since 2019 it's gone down 6 euros.
Has other people's gone up?


----------



## Crabtree

Do you mean personal taxes? or property taxes? or business taxes? Will you being working/self employed/inactive/early retired/retired with state pension? Your "statut" ie on what basis you are in France will determine what taxes you pay and whether or not you pay for healthcare.
Taxes of all types are a personal thing in France and depends on so many factors.So your question is a bit like how long is a piece of string.So while you may be subject to a particular tax you may pay at a different amount to your neighbour/work colleague


----------



## Chakra173

Crabtree said:


> Do you mean personal taxes? or property taxes? or business taxes? Will you being working/self employed/inactive/early retired/retired with state pension? Your "statut" ie on what basis you are in France will determine what taxes you pay and whether or not you pay for healthcare.
> Taxes of all types are a personal thing in France and depends on so many factors.So your question is a bit like how long is a piece of string.So while you may be subject to a particular tax you may pay at a different amount to your neighbour/work colleague


Thanks Crabtree, (and Bevdeforges) for starting this thread for me. Crabtree, could I get in contact with you (or anyone else you'd recommend /available here), where i can explain my current (devastating) financial situation, and give details about what I have in mind - in a private way (without exposing everything here). I'd greatly appreciate any help (financial bird's eye view) I can get, so I can then plan/act accordingly. Thanks


----------



## BackinFrance

EuroTrash said:


> My taxe foncière hasn't increased exponentially. In fact since 2019 it's gone down 6 euros.
> Has other people's gone up?


Everyone's taxe foncière has gone up in my town by at least 40 Euros (more if their property base rental value is considered to have increased. The 40 Euros is supposed to compensate in part the loss to the commune of the Taxe d'Hab and applies to all residential property owners but not shops, offices, factories or properly registered and operating ateliers that are attached to rather than part of the home.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Chakra173 said:


> I'd greatly appreciate any help (financial bird's eye view) I can get, so I can then plan/act accordingly.


I would start with the Fisc publication I referenced in message #2. You don't need to read it thoroughly, but it will give you some idea of the range of taxes you may be subject to as well as some idea as to how they are calculated. After that, the best sources for that sort of information would be the local tax office and/or the CCI (if you're planning on starting up any sort of a business for youself) - but for both of those you would be best served if you have at least a solid conversational level of French. (Or perhaps a friendly acquaintance or neighbor who can serve as translator or at least help with translations.)


----------



## Chakra173

Bevdeforges said:


> I would start with the Fisc publication I referenced in message #2. You don't need to read it thoroughly, but it will give you some idea of the range of taxes you may be subject to as well as some idea as to how they are calculated. After that, the best sources for that sort of information would be the local tax office and/or the CCI (if you're planning on starting up any sort of a business for youself) - but for both of those you would be best served if you have at least a solid conversational level of French. (Or perhaps a friendly acquaintance or neighbor who can serve as translator or at least help with translations.)


Thanks Bevedeforges. I've downloaded the document, and am going through it!


----------



## BackinFrance

Chakra173 said:


> Thanks Bevedeforges. I've downloaded the document, and am going through it!


You should also peruse the tax agreement between the UK and France and not rely purely on posts here, even though they are helpful. 

(probably best to forget about running gites as well because it is all but impossible to submit a business plan that has a chance of being approved and if the plan fails for some reason you could find yourselves having to return to the UK and start over with the visa process.)


----------



## EuroTrash

BackinFrance said:


> You should also peruse the tax agreement between the UK and France and not rely purely on posts here, even though they are helpful.
> 
> (probably best to forget about running gites as well because it is all but impossible to submit a business plan that has a chance of being approved and if the plan fails for some reason you could find yourselves having to return to the UK and start over with the visa process.)


I thought this poster was Maltese from Malta? If so they don't need a visa and the France/UK treaty isn't going to be of much interest to them.


----------



## BackinFrance

EuroTrash said:


> I thought this poster was Maltese from Malta? If so they don't need a visa and the France/UK treaty isn't going to be of much interest to them.


I am probably confusing threads, if so I apologise.,


----------



## Crabtree

To the OP-I cannot respond to personal messages in such situations If you are in a desperate financial situation I do not think a move to France is in your best interests frankly.Even as an EU citizen a member state can still remove from it's borders anyone who cannot support themselves and France is not a cheap place to live


----------



## EuroTrash

One thing you have to watch about France and taxes is, everything doesn't stay the same one year to the next. Rates change, allowances change, rules change, new obligations are introduced. So it is risky to try and cut it too fine. When you've worked out as close as you can what you will have to pay under the current rules, you have to build in a cushion "just in case".
I think right now what with inflation and energy prices France will have to go easy on taxpayers and not overburden them but sooner or later, all the borrowing and public spending and lack of tax revenue during Covid will have to be addressed.


----------

